# PB spotted bass from a small creek



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Small water, big surprises. A buddy and I waded/hiked a small stream last weekend and did pretty well. We caught a good mix of spotted bass, rock bass, sunfish, and bluegills. We saw a few carp and I got a refusal from a huge fish that had my heart racing. The fish was tracking towards us, I lead with the fly and stripped slowly towards it, then let it fall slowly as the fish got close. The big beast turned on it, I thought all 5wt hell was about to break loose, then the fish turned away when it was about 6" from the fly. In a long, deep pool, we spotted several bass. It's a lot of sight fishing in clean water. I was letting my streamer fall in front of two decent bass when a third, much larger bass, swam over and sucked in my streamer. The fish immediately dove for cover, rubbing the leader and tippet against two big logs. My buddy had to hop down a 5' drop to the creek edge to net the fish and we weren't sure his little trout net would hold this fish. We taped it at 16" and it was shaped like a football. It put one heck of a flex in the 5wt.










This was more the average size bass:










Lots of these:










And rock bass everywhere:


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

That's a heck of a spot you caught cream! It sounds like you had a great day on the water.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll second that, what a gem of a creek you've got there! Those are nice fish you caught, great pics!!!!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cool. That's a REALLY nice sized spot!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Banditman (Jan 23, 2012)

That sounds like a great day. Beautiful fish!!!


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow great fish and that looks like a fun and productive little stream.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

That is one productive creek, looks like a fun place with quality mixed species. Gratz on the catches. Also love the "rep your water" hat.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

gorgeous animal that rock bass, they are just amazing, thanks for posting


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Very nice spotted bass! They are a beautiful species that deserves more respect/recognition around here


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> Very nice spotted bass! They are a beautiful species that deserves more respect/recognition around here


I've actually chatted with one of the ODNR Fisheries guys about the spotted bass getting back on the Fish Ohio list. I was told it was being heavily discussed, but nothing definite about getting them back on the list. In my opinion, they are right there with smallies as my favorite black bass.


----------



## Gormand (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi cream, I am new to fly fishing, what kind of flies were you using? Thanks.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice! That's an awesome spotted bass!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish and I love those tiny southern Ohio streams with the all clay banks and the really blue water, grew up on Ohio Brush and Scioto Brush creeks and they get that color, love it!!

Salmonid


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Gormand said:


> Hi cream, I am new to fly fishing, what kind of flies were you using? Thanks.


It was a modified Bronze Goddess streamer. Basically the same pattern/materials, but in a pink/gray color combo that I use for a shad pattern.


----------

